# Thread subscriptions



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

New member here. I have posted on a few threads but they are not showing up on my CP. I can go back to what I have posted previous to see if there are any updates but something tells me there has to be an easier way.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

MThomas said:


> New member here. I have posted on a few threads but they are not showing up on my CP. I can go back to what I have posted previous to see if there are any updates but something tells me there has to be an easier way.


You're looking in the wrong place. Click on your username at top left of any page, then click on 'statistics,' then 'find all posts by MThomas.'


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

MThomas said:


> New member here. I have posted on a few threads but they are not showing up on my CP. I can go back to what I have posted previous to see if there are any updates but something tells me there has to be an easier way.


Not sure if you're looking for your posts or a list of your subscriptions and any updates to them. 
@3putt already covered posts. 

For subscriptions-in the CP to the far right under your name-View All Subscribed Threads-also found down the Your Control Panel list. Any threads that have been updated since you last looked will be in *bolder* type.


----------

